# Dubai with teenagers



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

Where would you live with 2 teenagers in Dubai....my husband will be working in Jebel ali Freezone....we have around 230,000 AED...or so.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Green Community, Springs, Meadows, Jumeirah Village are probably the best places to look if you want a villa.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

All the areas recommended to you on this thread and the previous thread you started will have teenagers. You didn't indicate whether your children were going to school in Dubai, but if they are that's where they will meet most of their friends. As expat kids go to international schools scattered all over the city, their friends will be scattered as well.

If I could afford it I'd plump for a villa in Umm Suqeim 1 as to be within walking distance of the beaches. There's also loads of smaller cafes/restaurants/shops along the Beach Road and Al Wasl Road that people like to hang out at. I certainly see kids cycling, walking to the beaches/shops all the time in this part of town. Otherwise it's probably a moot point where you live regarding child friendliness.

Sorry if I sound too much like a spokesman for Jumeira/Umm Suqeim, but a lot of newcomers these days tend to move straight into the new expat freehold masterplanned developments like the Ranches primarily because there's something familiar about the environment - very suburban. That's fine if that ticks your boxes. But it's worth it to explore as many areas of Dubai as possible to see where you might be happiest in. Claims that the Ranches or Meadows may be more 'child friendly' is not founded.


----------



## Aina (May 13, 2013)

Jumeirah Village. A peaceful and nice place to go for


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Snip


I loved living in Jumeira/Umm Suqeim, but when I lived there and had to work in JAFZA, the commute was a pain in the backside if you didn't time it perfectly. On the way home, reaching MoE was like hitting a brick wall of traffic. Plus finding a modern house that isn't falling to bits was a right ballache too.


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I loved living in Jumeira/Umm Suqeim, but when I lived there and had to work in JAFZA, the commute was a pain in the backside if you didn't time it perfectly. On the way home, reaching MoE was like hitting a brick wall of traffic. Plus finding a modern house that isn't falling to bits was a right ballache too.


all kinds of pains, eh? but all from waist down.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The housing stock does vary, probably more than any area in Dubai as for a long time Jumeira was the only place expat families lived, so you had the range from small compounds and villas to much bigger independent villas and the Arabic semi-palaces. If you have the right budget you will get a great villa. Smaller budgets will have to compromise on something.

My old villa in Jumeira was less than ideal. Inefficient AC, pokey kitchen and bathrooms, but the location was living the dream. I'd stroll over to the Mercato for coffee or take morning walks to the beaches alongside the bougainvillea lined garden walls. Living in the Greens has its pros but New Dubai is simply not the same.

I think in terms of JAFZA it's about a half hour each way, right? 



Gavtek said:


> I loved living in Jumeira/Umm Suqeim, but when I lived there and had to work in JAFZA, the commute was a pain in the backside if you didn't time it perfectly. On the way home, reaching MoE was like hitting a brick wall of traffic. Plus finding a modern house that isn't falling to bits was a right ballache too.


----------



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

There are some beautiful open Villas in Umm Suqeim 1. What is the main difference between 1,2,3 ect. I noticed TallyHo recommended 1.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If there's a difference it has to do with the newness. Umm Suqeim 1 is the 'oldest' followed by 2 and then 3. 3 still has undeveloped bits. But this is all relative. 

I mentioned 1 because it's the most conveniently located given its proximity to the Spinneys supermarket/centre on Al Wasl and what I consider to be the best beach in Dubai. If you live between the Spinneys and the beach, you can easily walk to both when the weather is nice (8 months of the year). 10 minutes drive from the Mall of Emirates and Dubai Mall, five minutes drive from Safa Park. The access off Sheikh Zayed via Umm al Sheif and Al Manara Roads are rarely congested. Perfect, from my view. 



Mission133 said:


> There are some beautiful open Villas in Umm Suqeim 1. What is the main difference between 1,2,3 ect. I noticed TallyHo recommended 1.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a teenage son, and we live in the Shoreline Apts on the Palm Jumeriah. We love it. Great for teen, because he can always get a a taxi- the beach is right downstairs, and restaurants and stores in the building. We have found it very convenient. 
If we didn't live here- I would opt for Marina- lots for teenagers to do. Good luck!


----------

